# Jet boat flip in Hells Canyon



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

Wild Sheep rapid in Hells Canyon took out a jet boat last Friday. From the little I heard about the incident it happened at about 7:00 pm, two men were able to escape and swim to shore, while a third person , and the entire jet boat are sadly unaccounted for. Does anyone have any additional knowledge of the incident?


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, should say "jet" boat, can't figure out how to edit the thread title.


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

I think you have to go to the webmaster to edit anything. That includes classifieds.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2014/03/27/3103641/search-for-caldwell-man-missing.html?sp=/99/101/


----------



## jrichins (Dec 5, 2013)

*jet boat lost in wild sheep*

I ran Hells canyon over the weekend. Our group put on friday march 28th and left pittsburg landing sunday. Flows were at 19.000cfs most of the weekend. As we were putting in molly at the ranger station came down and spoke to us briefly about the accident. As of friday the 28th the boat and the owner/driver still had not been found. She asked us to keep our eyes open for the missing guy and boat/gear. The driver wasnt wearing a pfd but the two survivors were. The accident happened at flows around 28,000cfs.


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

jrichins said:


> I ran Hells canyon over the weekend. Our group put on friday march 28th and left pittsburg landing sunday. Flows were at 19.000cfs most of the weekend. As we were putting in molly at the ranger station came down and spoke to us briefly about the accident. As of friday the 28th the boat and the owner/driver still had not been found. She asked us to keep our eyes open for the missing guy and boat/gear. The driver wasnt wearing a pfd but the two survivors were. The accident happened at flows around 28,000cfs.



No PDF, hard to imagine that folks can be our there without a PDF. How very sad that potentially the third person might have been able to survive, or at least be able to float, even if knocked unconscious or something.


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

According to the statesman article , all three men weren't wearing a PDF.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

So sad for the family. I'm always shocked to hear of people in these conditions not wearing PFD's


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Guessin right before the flip he said hold my beer and watch this


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

whip said:


> Guessin right before the flip he said hold my beer and watch this


Some cope with humor, but probably a little early for jokes about a human life taken. Think about that next time you open your mouth to speak.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Gardenvalleykayaker said:


> According to the statesman article , all three men weren't wearing a PDF.


What's the accuracy percentage in early news reports? Let this shake out before forming opinions.


----------

